# Angraecum sesquipedale



## Fabrice (Aug 18, 2016)

Not the good timing for this usually winter specie but I forgive it!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh wow, happy seasons ...!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow!!


----------



## chris20 (Aug 18, 2016)

Very beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2016)

Great presentation!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome specimen. How long have you had it?


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2016)

Gorgeous flowers and I don't think I've ever seen one with
as many open flowers...WOW is right.


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2016)

Magnificent!


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 19, 2016)

How do you grow yours?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Gorgeous! Seems like it likes blooming out of season..


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow great growing!!!!! I grow this too but not to your level.


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 19, 2016)

The secret with this one and with some other angreacoides is probably to grow them in Rockwool grow cube.

All my plants were in rockwool some years ago. As I had more and more problems with it, I stopped to use for the majority of my plants but I kept some of them in it because it's just perfect.
Sesquipedale, magdalanae, Jumellea, some Laelia like tenebrosa.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Great display!

Did you treat Rockwool every so often?
I read somewhere that they need this "conditioning". 

For this particular plant still in Rockwool and doing well, how do you care for it?
Watering and fertilizing?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 20, 2016)

I love this Angraecum. It's such a wonderful group of orchids. I assume this smells pretty divine in the evening. I have a couple of smaller growing Angs, but I don't think either of them would enjoy rockwool. My Aeranthes might be happy in it, since it appears to like a lot of moisture at the roots.

I do know Phrags love rockwool (at least the wet growers), and paphs grow well in it so long as you're cautious enough not to over water.


----------



## Stone (Aug 21, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Great display!
> 
> Did you treat Rockwool every so often?
> I read somewhere that they need this "conditioning".
> ...



I was going to ask the same thing about pre-treatment of the rockwool and also is it the water absorbent kind or water repellent kind?


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, pre treatment with a water pH beetween 4.8 to 5.2. I add acid as pH It should stabilize at around 5 in the time.

About culture, almost like Vandas for light but need colder temperaturs ( 15°C ) some weeks in the night to spike. (But that was before its season problem! :-D )
Always wet with rockwool of course and non acidifiyng osmocote.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2016)

really nice


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2016)

It's beautiful
The one Clark gave me gave up to repeated scale attacks


Elmer Nj


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 25, 2016)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2016)

Super!


----------

